# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this overnight....

*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB,Miyota cal.8200 21 jewels*










I`ve `Done a Mark`, so all being well the postie should be returning another Citizen for me to swap over to tomorrow


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

for me tonight and tomorrow

do you wear your watches to bed? once when I wanted to check lume on a bunch of pieces I had 3 under my pillow, wife said I needed help


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Speedbird II for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive worn this all week... its smaller than Im used to these days but its pretty much perfectly formed... Say what you like about the brand but you really cant go far wrong with these for history, quality or anything else... this is a 1988 transitional 5513 (White Gold surrounded Tritium indicies on gloss dial (like a 14060) but in the 5513 case - ie semi bubble back with acrylic crystal)... I had this one 'restored' by RSC London late last year. Rolex dont really get that youd just want something serviced, they like em to look new and you have to request them to leave things alone if thats what you want - I wanted what I got - a new 5513 case finish and my old dial and hands.







Its on a brand new Rolex 93150 bracelet and Ive walked lighter in the wallet eversince... and people whinge the Omega Mesh is expensive...







Ok enough of my gushing praise for one of my faves... I already posted all this when I got it...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Nice Rollie Jon.!

I will be sporting this one today:










Thank

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

SEIKO Chrono today. Got it new this week


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still Citizen diver for me but on a 24mm tan Hirsch strap. Very comfy and suits it really well!

Here it is with a lunch time cigar


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

This one for me today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Anonimo

Like the 24hr from Roy,pity about the size









Martin


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I find it very hard to stop myself wearing this... so I'm still wearing it


















Although I don't wear it on that Rhino any more... far to bulky!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mart - youve become the Anonimo king!

Hakim - noice m8!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Speedy Pro for me...Maybe...Dunno yet....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

U1 for me today, hopefully going onto bracelet once the postie gets here:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This arrived last night, and having been scrubbed, I'll wear it to work... (I've cleaned the watch, too).



Have a good weekend everybody, and start as soon as possible.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..



















/vince ..


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Resurrected Vostok Amphibia today....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve `Done a Mark`, so all being well the postie should be returning another Citizen for me to swap over to tomorrow


Good ole postie did indeed knock on the door early this morning so back from it`s adventures helping to save the Rhino and infiltrating the Eastern Alliance 









*Citizen AT1070-54L, Cal. 5700*



















& here being modeled by my friendly Orangutan


















Anyway thanks Paul & Matt for looking after it for me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you can't complan about royal mail when they get it right can you? It was 3pm when I posted it and you got it next morning, mind you you are only 50 miles away (well within striking distance).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you can't complan about royal mail when they get it right can you? It was 3pm when I posted it and you got it next morningmind you you are only 50 miles away (well within striking distance).


Not bad at all and I am down loading the data collected while it was with you from the special on board surveillance device


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the first thing I could find today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> you can't complan about royal mail when they get it right can you? It was 3pm when I posted it and you got it next morning, mind you you are only 50 miles away (well within striking distance).


Is it time to press the big red button Paul??


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice Rollie Jon









Going with this today


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

dapper said:


> Speedbird II for Friday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo I like that Dapper










This for me today


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT29 on lumpy for me today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Lip quartz chrono today










Have a great day

Paul


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking Sinn Deano, brilliant photo Hakim, Phil is the RLT chrono really that colour? looks Ti very cool.

this old thing for me, got it off a mate who had come to think of it as too small, cheap and light for his current taste 










have a good weekend fellas

Andy


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Griff said:


>


Still one of the most beautiful watches around - superb!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Still one of the most beautiful watches around - superb!


Agreed, a lovely watch Griff!

I'm wearing my everyday formal RLT22.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> this old thing for me, got it off a mate who had come to think of it as too small, cheap and light for his current taste


I think your mate just knew youd like it better and appreciate it more than he did... Its all part of the Karma jase spoke about..


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Wearing an unexpected gift from the missus today. Tissot Le Locle:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

quoll said:


> Wearing an unexpected gift from the missus today. Tissot Le Locle:


Wow cool back Quoll


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> This arrived last night, and having been scrubbed, I'll wear it to work... (I've cleaned the watch, too).
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody, and start as soon as possible.


Very nice.









I had one similar to that many years ago and it was 40 jewels

I can't remember what actually happened to it. I think it got lost on holiday and I had to buy a cheapie for the rest of the holiday


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Today I will be wearing my "Driver"


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Griff said:


>


Wow.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Today I will be wearing my "Driver"


Looks lovely!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got into the office and have to interview later so swapped to the RLT29


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > this old thing for me, got it off a mate who had come to think of it as too small, cheap and light for his current taste
> ...


Ahhh, feel the love!
















Lovely watch - vintage tool Omegas get me every time. In fact, this just arrived this morning (seller's pics):










A 1969 pre-moon Speedy Pro in superb original condition (with original back not the glass one in the pics!).









This ATG Vintage Rally strap with saddle stitch came too and looks like it was made for it!










What with this being one of the all-time classic watches together with the fact that 1969 is my birth year, I'm thinking this may be a keeper...









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it will be this. RLT 27


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy, do you know what a keeper is?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy, do you know what a keeper is?


Pot kettle!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Ahhh, feel the love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow by the way!! That looks great Guy, well done and ignore that nasty Jon bloke


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy, do you know what a keeper is?


Sure, it's that floppy thing on a watch strap, right??











hippo said:


> Wow by the way!! That looks great Guy, well done and ignore that nasty Jon bloke


Thanks Hippo! And he's not all bad you know...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, do you know what a keeper is?
> ...


No you're right there, actually he's a great bloke, however we must never tell him this, it'll go to his head!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Japy for me today - working backstage at the theatre tonight though so will probably change to something else when I get home. Apologies for the crummy pic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Going with the first thing I could find today


I cant believe no one else has said anything!!









That Ti 24 looks super cool, its a nice dark finish that Roy diddnt quite capture in his pics, looks very 'tool' Well done for getting one, looks great on the Fleiger too...Its funny but I changed my 24 to a brown Fleiger the other day too


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Speedbird II for Friday morning:
> ...


Thanks, it's just back from Mr Burrage with a new crown - nice to have it back


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

My new _Richmond Spencer_ today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another pic of my Japy - just been playing at work with one of the new digital cameras (Canon PowerShot A530).

This is the best of a bad bunch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to my '4' for the anniversary


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The big & dangerous Whiteshark today. Well I am pottering around the house







Alasdair


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Going with the first thing I could find today


Looks good, I was right then Phil. 









Wearing this one; seems appropriate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > you can't complan about royal mail when they get it right can you? It was 3pm when I posted it and you got it next morning, mind you you are only 50 miles away (well within striking distance).
> ...










Operator get me Dr Srangelove









Anyway as it`s RLT`s Birthday I`ve swapped over to IMO Roy`s best









*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels, 1 of 10*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Jase will be here with a comment soon!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Hopefully he won`t cry over his keyboard


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Oris for me today ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Could cause a dangerous short circuit, then we neve be able to launch our weapons!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Don`t worry they won`t work, using the information obtained in the Citizen AT1070-54L`s surveillance device the LDF have introduced a virus which has fried their circuits


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Move to manual weapons lads!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Move to manual weapons lads!!!!


No problem


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Dam it yours is bigger than mine!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Dam it yours is bigger than mine!!


Now then let`s not get personal


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Dam it yours is bigger than mine!!
> ...


PMSL


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Been wearing this one all day today and will probably wear it when going out to a friends engagement party tonight.

Revue Thommen:










Have a great weekend all!!!









Cheers

Mark


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Man when you lot get going a thread rapidly gets filled with about 20 posts of dross!

Ron - that Heuer looks fab on the Tropic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Maybe you should check out this site....  Here


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the first thing I could find today
> ...


Thanks mate, I'm well impressed with the 24T. As a few people are well aware I've been thinking about getting something for a while









Glad I finally made the choice of the 24, it dosen't feel too light considering it's the titanium model. Here's another quick picture that I took yesterday, have to agree it does look very dark which at first I wasn't sure about but after wearing it for about 5 minutes it's a keeper for sure


















I have to say after 5 dry months, it's one hell of a first purchase but feels good to be in the buying mode again


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Well done, Phil







It looks great on the Flieger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> Well done, Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Alan 

Have to admit I didn't think I was going to keep it on the brown Flieger, but after wearing it for a while they do go really well together


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Today I will be wearing my "Driver"


Very nice Chronostop strange_too, I keep on meaning to get one of those while they're still affordable(ish). Is that the original mesh BTW?

Still this for me, it's been on my wrist all week and has been keeping excellent time. At this rate I'm in danger of becoming a one watch man







.










Cheers all and have great weekends.

Gary

P.S. strange_too I've emailed my speedy pics over, hope they are OK.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today...... now i am home from work...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Gary with that Speedmaster, I could become a 1 watch man easily


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Now changed to this one.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Sooo many cool watches. Here's my Friday Nighter; a 1970's Tossot T-12, pictured here on the menu from my local Indian restaurant.... which reminds me......










Cheers

Simon.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have just changed over to this...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing this since Monday: another 60 plus hour week


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> Still Citizen diver for me but on a 24mm tan Hirsch strap. Very comfy and suits it really well!
> 
> Here it is with a lunch time cigar


Nice watch and cool pictue Hakim


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooohh that is cool, I think I missed that one. Love the cigar!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Spent the day kayaking in the Gulf of Mexico wearing an Amphibia, but when I arrived home, this was glowing so damn bright...










...I just had to switch over.


----------

